Ask HN: At what point do you hire a UX designer? - jaequery
======
jaequery
Should UX designers come in as earliest as possible of a project (idea stage)?
Or is it preferable they come in after specs and the requirements are set?

~~~
verdverm
Their input will be valuable at all the points. Users too, build-measure-learn

